# Sonntag 14.03. Boltenhagen Küstentripp



## mefohunter84 (10. März 2004)

Habe vor, am Sonntag, wenn der Wind mitspielt, einen Abstecher nach Boltenhagen zu unternehmen. Will einer "Trittbrettfahrer" Begleiter sein?


----------



## Bonifaz (10. März 2004)

Hallo mefohunter

würde ja schon, kann aber aus unterschiedlichen gründen noch nicht zusagen. Willst du wieder mit dem schlauchboot raus oder waten ??


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. März 2004)

@ Bonifaz

Waten, da ich am Samstag erst spät zu Hause bin und dann nicht mehr das Boot klar machen wollte.


----------



## Bonifaz (10. März 2004)

Ok, ich arbeite dran .....


----------



## JosiHH (11. März 2004)

Klingt verlockend.
Brauch man für die Küste dort ne Lizenz oder reicht der Jahresfischereischein??

Josi


----------



## detlefb (11. März 2004)

@ JosiHH,

da brauchst du EXTRA Lizenz, im örtlichen Angelshop zu erwerben.
Jahreskarte 20€ Woche 8€ Tag weis nicht.

Gruss Detlef


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2004)

@ JosiHH

Joh, so ist es. Die Jahreskarte würde ich auf alle Fälle empfehlen, denn die Küste in MeckPomm macht süchtig!
Allerdings ist es mit der Beschaffung nicht immer so ganz einfach, denn nicht jeder Angelshop hat auch welche.
In Grevesmühlen kanst Du aber auf alle Fälle welche bekommen.
Die Adresse findest Du unter anderem in einem Beitrag auf folgender Seite: www.der-angler.de
Müßtest mal die Beiträge durchklicken, aber das lohnt sich sowieso.

Gruss Rolf


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2004)

Ach ja. Natürlich brauchst Du zum Erwerb der Küstenscheins auch den Fischereiausweis. Den also unbedingt mitführen.


----------



## Blauortsand (11. März 2004)

Viel Glück wünsche ich euch! Wettertechnisch scheint ja die Lufttemperatur auch bis Sonntag in die Höhe zu gehen!
Ich würde ja auch mal gerne bei Euch fischen muß aber Sonntag zum Sport!
Gruß Jelle


----------



## catweasel (11. März 2004)

@mefohunter84
das mit Sonntag hört sich gut an wird ja ohnehin mal Zeit, so wie es aussieht, fahre ich jedoch am wochenende nach Hause nach Flensburg.
Wenn allerdings die Förde dort völlig überlaufen ist muss ich noch einmal mit meiner Perle abklären, ob ich das nicht um eine Woche verschiebe, würde mich dann vorher noch einmal melden, die Nr hab ich ja. ansonsten viel Glück für Sonntag, war die Taage ien paar mal in Boltenhagen und konnte kaum Angler ausmachen, sah aber recht vielversprechend aus.
 Gruß Jan


----------



## Blauortsand (11. März 2004)

> war die Taage ien paar mal in Boltenhagen und konnte kaum Angler ausmachen



Hey Jan , haste denn auch mal nen paar Fische ausmachen können oder biste da unten genauso erfolgreich wie hier oben!?!


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2004)

@  Blauortsand

Sonntag zum Sport??? 
Ich dachte immer, daß unser Hobby "Angelsport" heißt!:q :q :q 
Na dann viel Spaß   bei Deinem Sport:z :z :z 

Na ja, daß Wetter soll ja etwas besser werden. Wind aus südlichen - westlichen Richtungen. In Boltenhagen dann zwar ablandig, aber entgegen aller "Expertenmeinungen" habe ich bei ablandigen Wind dort (fast) immer etwas gefangen:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2004)

@ catweasel
Mit Deiner Perle erst mal abklären???
Man schlepp "Die" doch einfach mit. Ne Watbüx wird sich doch noch finden. Außerdem brauchen wir noch jemanden, der uns am Strand den Kaffee eingießt.


----------



## Ace (11. März 2004)

Ich tät gern wieder dabei sein Rolf bin aber am Sonntag bereits anderweitig verplant...aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2004)

@ Ace
Na Du weist ja, was Dir da entgeht:q 
:z :z :z Spaß und Fische natürlich:z :z :z 
Aber ärger Dich nicht zu doll:e 
Ich laß noch welche für Dich drin#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. März 2004)

Moin!
Wenn das Wetter passt und mir nichts anderes einfällt werde ich vieleicht auch bei euch aufschlagen. Müsste nur wissen wo und wann Treffpunkt sein soll. Ich sach mal 50:50


----------



## catweasel (12. März 2004)

@mefohunter84
Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee mit der perle und dem Kaffe, bin jetzt aber doch in Flensburg gelandet und werde hier morgen früh mal ein wenig werfen. So wie es aussieht werde ich mich wohl am Montag in Boltenhagen einfinden, da ich ein wenig früher Schluss habe. Dann lass mir mal eine drin und viel Spass.

@ Blauortsand Fische konnte ich von dort oben nicht sehen und los war ich auch noch nicht, also genauso erfolgreich wie in der Heimat, dafür muss ich auch meine Prüfungen nicht alle wiederholen:q meld mich die Tage mal bei Dir 
Gruß Jan.


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. März 2004)

Tja als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz 400 m hinter dem Ortsausgang von Boltenhage Richtung Steilküste vorschlagen.
Ich persönlich würde zwar erst gegen Mittag anfangen zu fischen, aber man kann sich ja durchaus früher treffen und vor Ort noch "gemeinsam" etwas fachsimpeln. Anschließend das Ganze dann in die Tat umsetzen und....Spaß haben.
Ok ok. Von mir aus auch Fische fangen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Bonifaz (12. März 2004)

Hallo mefohunter

Das ich Sonntag an die Küste fahre ist schon klar. weiss aber noch nicht ob ich nach boltenhagen komme oder an die S-H Küste fahre. Jedenfalls wollte ich ganz früh aufschlagen, so gegen 8.30 uhr.
Der parkplatz ist doch am ort redewisch oder ?
Ich meld mich morgen nochmal.

Bis dann


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2004)

Hi!
Bei mir entscheidet sich das auch erst morgen ob ich kann. Wenn dann würde ich aber lieber etwas weiter die Küste Richtung Lübeck hoch fahren. Sprich nach Steinbeck oder Elmenhorst. Da muß man nicht so weit laufen um gute Stellen zu befischen.


----------



## Bonifaz (13. März 2004)

Komme morgen nach Boltenhagen gegen 8.30 Uhr.
Erkennung: Hellbraune Pudelmütze !


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. März 2004)

Na Spitze! Der Parkplatz ist der, den Du genannt hast.
Hier ein Ansporn. Aus erster Hand weis ich, daß heute dort eine "riesengroße" Trutta gehackt wurde, die sich leider wieder verabschiedet hat. Geschätzte Daten: 80-90 cm und mindestens 15 Pfund. Wie gesagt, aus erster und zuverlässiger Hand.
Bin morgen früh auch vor Ort. Erkennung: Tornister auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Blauortsand (14. März 2004)

Holt sie Euch Jungens!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. März 2004)

Ui!
Wie es aussieht seid ihr schon im Wasser. Ich werde nachher nach dem Mittag losdüsen. Eventuell trifft man sich ja, ansonsten heute Abend wieder hier.


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spassssss und viele Fische!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. März 2004)

So ich bin zurück. Ich war in Warnkenhagen an die Küste runter gefahren und habe ab ca 14 Uhr gefischt. Der Wind kam teilweise ziemlich frisch von schräge hinten (süd-west), das Wasser war sehr niedrig und glasklar. Leider hatte ich nicht einen Biss aber das Wetter war sehr schön.


----------



## Bonifaz (14. März 2004)

sorry mefohunter

Hatte dein Beitrag gestern nicht mehr gelesen. War zuerst in Boltenhagen gucken, aber da waren schon soviel Angler im Wasser. bin dann nach steinbeck. Hatte aber auch leider keinen Biss. Warum ist mir ein Rätsel. Eigentlich waren doch optimale Bedingungen.


----------



## janko (15. März 2004)

tja das ist typisch bolte--war auch immer schneider bei sogenannten optimalen bedingungen. mein kumpel aus schwerin war heute auch da ---kein zupfer--er sagte: 6 angler eine 42´er.
und keiner hat die 15 pfünder gefunden???


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. März 2004)

Es kann halt nicht immer klappen. Ich hatte nach etwa 8 Stunden fischen gegen 16.30 den einzigen Biß des Tages. Leider ging mir der Fisch 10m vor mir verloren. Ich denke, daß es ein 60.er gewesen sein könnte. Angler waren viele da, aber der Fischer hat seine Netze gleich in doppelter Reihe ausgestellt. Keine 500m vom Strand entfernt. Und der Hammer war ein "Schleppangler", der etwa 300m vom Land dann auch noch den halben Tag auf und ab fuhr. Jörg war auch mit von der Partie und hat von diesem "Angler" ein paar Fotos geschossen. Demnächst zu bewundern unter www.der-angler.de

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2004)

@mefohunter
....kannst du mal eine kurze Beschreibung des Bootes loslassen: Farbe, grober Typ usw. Ich habe da so eine Vermutung - ist aber die Sache jedes einzelnen.
Für mich reine Neugier. Muß jeder selbst wissen, was er tut.

Danke und Petri!

Die Zeit der Uferangler kommt jetzt langsam.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. März 2004)

@  Dolfin

 Es war ein helles Boot mit Steuerstand. Den Schriftzug habe ich leider nicht erkannt. Aber wie gesagt. Demnächst werden hierzu ein paar Bilder auf folgender Seite zu sehen sein:
www.der-angler.de


----------



## guifri (16. März 2004)

hallo,

rein interessehalber.

wo ist das problem, wenn ein boot ca. 300 m entfernt schleppt?

kein jux sondern die frage eines unwissenden.


----------



## Ace (16. März 2004)

@guifri

er kommt damit in die Uferzone die ja eigentlich Jagdrevier der Wat- bzw. Bellyboatfischer ist, und das obwohl er ja ne Menge anderer Möglichkeiten hätte mit seinem Boot. Solange dort am Ufer niemand fischt ist das ja kein Thema...wenn aber doch dann gehört es zum guten Ton demjenigen diesen Bereich zu überlassen und wenigstens etwas auf Entfernung zu gehen.
Ist irgenwie störend wenn ständig vor die jemand hin- & her kurvt.

Aber letzten Endes wie schon gesagt muss jeder selber wissen was er tut.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2004)

Naja, denn werde ich mal sehen, wie das Boot auf dem Foto aussieht.Ist auch egal - ich wars nicht!

@Guifri
Es ist eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem. Da hast du recht. Das Meer ist frei! Trotztdem gibt es so etwas wie eine Forderung, die den Schleppanglern ständig ins Haus steht: Die Strandangler ärgern sich über zu nah fahrende Boote. Sie können zwar keine 300m werfen, glauben aber irgendwie, das Recht auf diese Zone zu haben. Dann kommen da noch die Entenf..... äh, die Bellybootangler usw. usw......

Normalerweise versuche ich zum Trolling draußen, "offshore", zu bleiben. Es gibt aber durchaus auch Bereiche und Situationen, wo
man das Trolling etwas näher am Land rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## Ace (16. März 2004)

schade das mann in deinen Postings ständig solche spitzen und albernen Bemerkungen lesen muss Dolfin. Scheinst aber eher ein Problem mit dir selber zu haben. Ich hätte dich jedenfalls für etwas mehr Profi gehalten.


----------



## Maddin (16. März 2004)

Dolfin, deine Sprüche oder Spitzen gegen Bellyboatangler kannst du woanders ablassen. Hier machst du dir keine Freunde damit, aber darauf legst du es wohl sowieso nicht an.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2004)

Na, Na, was spricht denn gegen Entenfüßchen. 
Wenn der Spaß nicht sein darf, sinds wohl doch Besitzansprüche...

Stimmt, ich hätt die Punkte weglassen sollen, kann mißverständlich sein. Ihr solltet aber wissen, das mir keine der
Angelarten fremd ist und ich jede schätze. 

Welche Spitzen meint ihr?


----------



## Maddin (16. März 2004)

Deine negative Meinung zu Bellyboatanglern hast du schon oft genug in deinen Beiträgen kund getan.....da fällt es nicht leicht einige Dinge als Spitzen zu interpretieren. Setz mal ab und zu nen Smilie zwischen deine Zeilen und jeder kann den Unterton deiner Beiträge besser erkennen. Ansonsten liest es sich immer wie Pöbel!


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2004)

Na, Martin,
jetzt hätte ich wirklich gern ein Zitat! Die einzige kritische Anmerkung zu den Bellys, die ich mal losgemacht habe, ist eine Reaktion auf eine Beschreibung, man könne mit BBooten 1km rausfahren. Damals habe ich gesagt: Wenn ich ein BB 1 km vor der Küste sehe, rufe ich die Rettung. Dazu stehe ich.

Die zweite Geschichte, die man so auslegen könnte, ist ein Begegnung weit vor dem Strand in Putlos. Ich hatte allein geschleppt, sah längere Zeit nicht nach vorn, da dort nichts los war und er AP den weg kannte und habe dann fast einen BB Kapitän mit meinen Planerboardleinen eingesammelt.

Ich glaube, das war alles, was man mir vorwerfen könnte. Ich habe nun vor fast genau 20 jahren meine erste Meefo gefangen und dabei alle Methoden kennengelernt. Manches getue stört mich nun mal - und das sage ich - sogar ohne smilies.

Wie kriegt ma die Smilies, wen man immer die Schnellantwort nimmt??
So, mache morhen weiter, will noch Werder-Lübeck zu Ende sehen!

Petri!


----------



## Maddin (16. März 2004)

Treffer, konntest dich aber gut dran erinnern. Siehste mal wie mir das in Erinnerung geblieben ist....ziemlich negativ. Egal, es sind eben halt nicht alle "wahre Meeresangler". Und 1KM kann man locker ohne großes Risiko schaffen bei guten Bedingungen...und damit meine ich nicht Windstärke 8 aufwärts und ablandig....dann geht auch mehr...wenn du dann deine Kollegen vom Wasserdienst rufst ist es ok. Aber wollen wir mal nicht den Thread kaputt machen..hm? Kannst ja mal die normale Antwort benutzen und nicht nur die Schnellantwort - denn ich denke auch in dir steckt ein Funken Humor !


----------



## guifri (17. März 2004)

Moin,

jetzt verstehe ich das mit dem Abstand besser ;-)

300 m (wenn kein BB in der Nähe ist) erschien mir aber ausreichend Abstand zu sein...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. März 2004)

Ich wollte eigentlich den Fangbericht vom 14.3 lesen und finde bisher nix außer bissige gewohnte Bemerkungen von Dolfin.

@ Dolfin

Solltest immer dran denken, das auch wir Bellyboatangler mit sehr scharfen Haken und kleinen Pilkern angeln und die nicht immer dort landen wo sie sollten. Ich galube die tun auch ganz schön weh, wenn man die abbekommt. Wir achten in der Regel nur auf andere BB angler und Wasservögel und Watangler und nehmen nur auf die diese wirklich Rücksicht. Mit anderen "Booten" rechnen wir meist nicht! Die sehen uns schon rechtzeitig und kommen uns nicht zu nahe!!!
Ansonsten Schnur im Außenmotor macht sich nicht gut, habe ich mir erzählen lassen!!!:q :q :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. März 2004)

@ alle

Nun nehmt mal den "Rallygang" wieder Raus. Es geht hier um den Tripp nach Boltenhagen.
Ace hat schon ganz recht. Natürlich kann jeder machen was er will, aber wenn schon auf einer Entfernung von 500 m Netze in doppelter Reihe stehen, dann muß man nicht unbedingt mit dem Boot auf 300 m Entfernung zum Strand vorbeifahren und das noch ca. 10 mal. Natürlich wirft kein Watangler bis dorthin. Aber irgendwie ist doch das Gefühl vorhanden, dass eine gewisse "Scheuchwirkung" in dem doch relativ flachen Wasser auf die Mefos vorhanden ist. Es wird jedenfalls kein Watangler in Jubelschreie ausbrechen.
Ach übrigens sind die Bilder jetzt zu sehen: www.der-angler.de
Die Bilder sind auch ohne dieses Thema sehr sehenswert.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Fishing-Toby (17. März 2004)

Hie alle Bellybootfischer,
ich selbst fische in der Ostsee mit Bellyboot und schleppe mit meiner Quicksilver gerne auf Silberne.  Im August 2003 befand ich mich  mittags südlich vor Fehmarns Küste mit meiner Quicksilver ca. 4 Seemeilen (ca. 7,5 km)weit draußen. Das Wetter war spitze, der Wind (leichter Zug aus südlicher Richtung) war fast nicht spürbar, besser konnte es nicht sein, zum fischen schon eher von Nachteil. Trotzdem habe ich einige Platte und Dorsche fangen können  Mehrere Online-wetterberichte hatte für den späten Abend Wind 5-6 Beoufort, in Boen 7 gemeldet. Gegen 14:00 Uhr bemerkte ich, dass es absolut windstill wurde. Nach ca. 10 Minuten kam der Wind aus nord-west bis west mit der vorausgesagten Stärke. Nie hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass sich die Wetterlage so früh ändert, ich hatte eine Rückfahrt gegen den Wind von der o. g. Windstärke zu bewältigen. Während der Rückfahrt über die sehr hohen Wellenkämme konnte ich nur sehr langsam Richtung Hafen fahren. Nach langer Rückfahrt befand ich mich unter Land in Sicherheit und lief in den kleinen Bojenhafen vom Campingplatz "Wulfener Hals" ein. Dort konnte meine verängstliche Familie glücklich in die Arme schließen, diese hatten  mich mittlerweile per Handy schon alarmiert, da sie den Sturm als erstes mitbekommen hatte. Auf der Fahrt sind das Echolot und die stabilen Seitenklappen aus der Verankerung gerissen. Fakt ist, für mich hat der Spruch "Nur Narren fürchten das Meer nicht" noch mehr an Bedeutung gewonnen. Wer mit dem Bellyboot über 100 m rausfährt, geht ein hohes Risiko ein, egal welche Wettervorhersage vorausgesagt wurde. Wie schnell kann es einen Wetterumschwung (Schauer, Gewitter usw.) geben. Da ist keine Zeit mehr Richtung Ufer zu paddeln und das evt. noch bei ablandigem Wind und der Anker nützt einem auch nichts mehr bei hohem Wellengang. Ich habe mal auf Langeland mit einem einheimischem Spinnfischer gesprochen, der dort organisiert war im Sportfischereiverein Langeland, der sagte mir dass im Verein nicht ein Angler wäre der mit Bellyboot weiter als die 100 m rausfahren würde, den Grund gab er nicht nur mit schlechten Windverhältnissen an, sondern auch mit gefählichen Strömungen in Buchten, Sunden und Belten. Ich hoffe mit diesem Beitrag einige Angelkollegen auf die Gefahr hinweisen zu können. In Sachen Trollingfischen in Ufernähe möchte ich sagen, dass ich wie auch Dolfin den ausreichenden Abstand zum Ufer einhalte,mein Abstand beträgt immer mind. 300 m von der Küste.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Ace (17. März 2004)

> Wer mit dem Bellyboot über 100 m rausfährt, geht ein hohes Risiko ein, egal welche Wettervorhersage vorausgesagt wurde


hm...lassen wir das Thema...aber ich denke du hast noch nie in einem gesessen.

Das Risiko ist nicht größer als in deiner Quicksilver mehrere Kilometer vor der Küste. Einen gesunden Menschenverstand und etwas Wetterkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Aber wenn ich ehrlich binn staune ich auch über den Mut oder doch Leichtsinn einiger Bellybootfischer.
Ich würde mir das nicht trauen mit solch einem Teil auf die Ostsee zu fahren.
Bei mir würde immer die Agnst mitfahren von eine Motorbootfahrer
übersehen zu werden.
Ich habe ja auch schon einmal ein Bellybootfischer mit meinem Boot ans Ufer gezogen,den ist eine Schwimmflosse  abgerissen.
Der hätte es nie von selbst zurück geschafft.
Auf jedem Fall sollte man nie alleine rausfahren.
Und eine gewisse Kondition gehört glaube ich auch dazu.
Ansonsten soll doch jeder das machen was ihm Spaß macht.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Fishing-Toby (17. März 2004)

Hie Ace, 
Wetterkenntnisse haben nur Meteorologen, oder traust du dir zu in einer Zeit in der die Meerforellen gut beißen, (Oktober bis April/Mai) in der es oft vorkommt, dass mehrere Tiefdruckgebiete unterschiedlicher Art und Windstärke über der Ostsee liegen das Wetter vorauszusagen. Dies kann nicht einmal ein Herrn Kachelmann. Diese Tiefs können sich nämlich so schnell verlagern, dass du denkst das ist Beschiss was dir dort in Sachen Wetter mitgeteilt wurde. In Sachen Bellyboot möchte ich mal behaupten, dass ich in Deutschland einer der ersten Stunde war, der mit dem Ding auf der Ostsee paddelte. Nämlich als mir meine Schwester, die in den Staaten wohnt, mir das Ding zu einem Super-Kurs per Post schickte. Das ist ca. 20 Jahre her. Zu der Zeit haben viele Angler am Strand gesessen und sich gefragt wo denn die Beine sind und warum mir nicht kalt wurde. 
Gruß Toby


----------



## Ace (17. März 2004)

@Fishing-Toby

ich habe nicht von Meteorologischem Wissen sondern von den Erkenntnissen ganz normal sterblicher gesprochen. Ich glaube schon erkennen zu können ob ich es wagen kann rauszufahren oder nicht. In jedem Fall kann ich das hier an der Ostsee welche eine relativ überschaubare Wetterentwicklung hat. Sicherlich baut sich ein Sturm/Unwetter sehr schnell auf aber seine Anzeichen schickt er schon eine ganze Weile vorher vorraus. Wer die dann übersieht kann natürlich überrascht werden.

Sorry, aber das du seid 20 Jahren auf der Ostsee Bellybot fährst nehme ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. März 2004)

Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 1995 mit dem BB raus und hatte fast alle Wetterereignisse , die es wohl gibt. Wurde selbst überrascht von einem Sommergewitter mit knapp 2 m Welle und ca Windsatärke 7-8 und dachte das wärs. War wie Rodeoreiten. :q:q:q

Wenn man die Vorboten am Himmel betrachtet und den Horizont im Auge behält und mal auf aktuelle Wetterberichte von "Baden und Meer" hört kann man eigentlich in kein Unwetter geraten!

Die Gefahr ist eigentlich nur, das der Schlauch ein Loch hat und selbst dann schafft man noch den Weg zum Strand. Ist wohl gleichzusetzten mit der Chance erschlagen zu werden von einer Eisbombe aus einem Flugzeug! 

 Zu den 100m möchte ich mich nicht äußern. Überfahren werden wir wohl nur, wenn die "Sonntagskapitäne" einen gesoffen haben oder schlafen! Deshalb gehe ich an Sonntagen meist nur an Plätzen, die Bootsangler meiden, wegen zu großer Steine im Wasser! Und vom Bb kann man besonders gut mit geflochtener Schnur angeln und ich spende gerne paar hundert Meter für die Motoren! Bin da sehr großzügig!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. März 2004)

So, nun hatte ich Zeit. mal wieder ins Board zu gehen und mir diesen Thread anzusehen. Ich habe ihn nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt gelesen und dann aufgehört.
Mir ist einfach die Angst gekommen, vor der
"vereinigten Bellybootarmada" mit ihren kleinen
spitzen Haken :q 

Was soll das? Wenn man mal - einmal - etwas kritisiert, dann fällt hier alles über einen her. Das
bringt mich zwar nicht gerade in Verzückung, aber gerade die BBAngler nicht weiter.
Was glaubt ihr, was passiert, wenn der erste BB-Tote zu beklagen ist??

Ich will meine 1000m mal kurz begründen:
Es kommt auf See nicht nur aufs Wetter an. Es
gibt viele Strömungen, die man, wenn man über eine gewisse Erfahrung verfügt, im Wasser sogar sehen kann. Diese Strömungen kann mann durch unterschiedliche Lichtbrechungen, Wasserfarben oder Oberflächenkräuselungen erkennen und bewerten. Dazu muß man aber eine gewisse "Sichthöhe" im Wasser haben, die eben genau im BB nicht vorhanden ist. Die Strömungsbilder verändern sich ständig. In einer kräftigere Strömung dieser Art hineingeraten, und ich messe diese oft bis zu 3kn stark - das sind 1,5m/sek - bedeutet: keine Chance mit den Flossen dagegen zu halten. Wegzutreiben und in den Bereich größerer Schiffe zu gelangen, die einen dann einfach überfahren ist da nicht mehr so weit.

Wer diese Hinweise einfach als prollig abtut oder mit Pilkern um sich werfen will :c 
hat sicher ein Problem mit dem kalten Wasser.

Ich habe aber echt keine Lust mehr, diese
Debatte fortzusetzen, geschweige denn, weitere dieser niveauvollen Bemerkungen zu
provozieren. :m

Warum habe ich wohl nach dem Boot vor Boltenhagen gefragt? Ich hatte einen gewissen Verdacht und wollte, wenn er sich bestätigt, einen kleinen Hinweis an den Kollegen geben. War richtig motivierend, dieser Thread!


----------



## Conchoolio (18. März 2004)

hi ihr. ich hab das thema gesehen und wollte mal wissen ob boltenhagen (steilküste ab redewisch) zum angeln auf meerforelle wirklich gut ist. habe nämlich eine ferienwohnung in bolti wie ichs liebevoll nenne. hab aber eigentlich noch nicht auf meerforelle geangelt. gruß choolio


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. März 2004)

@  Conchoolio

Zum angeln auf Mefos ist es dort excelent. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass gerade jetzt im Frühjahr die Chancen auf gaz, ganz große Mefos nirgends besser sein könnten, als eben in Boltenhagen. Also ich bin mit meinen Fangergebnissen dort sehr zufrieden und es gibt bestimmt einige Angler, die noch bessere Ergebnisse dort erzielt haben.
Das mit Deiner FeWo hört sich sehr interessant an. Vielleicht läßt sich da ja mal ein gemeinsamer Törn planen? Du die Unterkunft und ich das Wissen um das Revier.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2004)

Moin Conchoolio!
Die Strecke zwischen Redewisch und Warnkenhagen ist für mich die liebste MeFo Strecke. Erstens weil sie schön dicht vor der Tür ist und zweitens weil da richtig schöne Dickschiffe rum schwimmen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. März 2004)

moin moin#h 
zum Thema BB und Boote...
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. März 2004)

und noch eins


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2004)

@  Andreas Thomsen

Super Bilder! Und der Fotograf stand wohl am Strand als Watangler??? Genau das Wär`s!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (20. März 2004)

moin mefohunter84#h 
nein, war am 21. Februar mit meiner Familie in WH zum spazieren-
gehen (und natürlich mal gucken ob was gefangen wird :q )
Hatte meine SLR und Teleobjektiv mit und staunte über die Boots-
fahrer, die knapp an den BB´lern vorbeifuhren. Wäre an deren Stelle ganz schön sauer gewesen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2004)

Ich habe selbst ein Boot. Wenn ich so etwas bei anderen Bootsfahrern sehen würde, die würde ich wahrscheinlich versenken.
Ist doch genug Platz um einen großen Bogen um die BB zu machen.

Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. März 2004)

Is ja wirklich heftig. So was gehört sich nicht. Aber es gibt eben auch Beknackte unter den Anglern wenn die sich dann Angler nennen dürfen.


----------

